# نبذة عامة عن معظم الأجهزة الطبية



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الملف يحتوى عن معلومات قيمة عن معظم الأجهزة الطبية ولكنها نبذة عامة ومختصرة أرجو من الله ان يكون نافعًا لكل الإخوة المشتركين وأن يكون موضوع حائزًا أفضل وأكثر المشاركات حيث أن هذه المرة الأولى لى أن اتقدم بموضوع جديد

وكل عام وجميع الإخوة المشتركين بخير بسبب قدوم حلول شهر رمضان المعظم اسأل الله أن نكون جميعًا فيه من المقبولين

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## soso022 (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medical.eng89 (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك .

الملف اكثر من رائع وشامل تقريبا بألأجهزة والمعدات الطبية المختلفة .

واعتقد قسمنا يحتاج الى تقارير مفصلة اكثر تفصيل على بعض هذه الاجهزة المهمة .

وهي دعوة لجميع الاعضاء الفاعلين ممن لديه تقارير موسعة او مشاريع تخرج ان يدرجها في هذا الباب .

والتقدير والشكر للجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم كبف حال الأعضاء في رمضان 

ولكن أين التصويت على الإستطلاع

أبوعبدالله المصري


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكر يا اخى العرب على المشاركة المنتظرة منك و فالك الجنة


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخي محمد لا ادري كيف اشكرك اخاف يخونني التعبير ولا تطلع مني كلمة شكرا
ما اقول الا رحم الله والديك 
لان الكتيب قد اخذته عنه دورة في المعهد و نهاية الدورة لا اذكر اي وضعت الكتاب لكن حاليا عندي اهم من الكتاب الا وهو هذا المنتدى الراقي


----------



## زيزفون85 (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك احنة بحاجة لتذكرةهذا المواضيع_مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## alaa_alaamery (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*لو بالعربي احسن للجميع*

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي على الكتيب الرائع ولكن هناك مشكلة لمن درس بلغة غير الانجليزية مثلا نحن في المغرب العربي ندرس بالفرنسية ومستوى اللغة الانجليزية متوسط ونعاني من نقص الكتب باللغة الفرنسية والاهم العربيه’’:86:


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابوبكرعوض الشيخ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وللأمام دائماً يا رب


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزى الله خيرا كل من شار ك ولو بالدعاء 

ولا تنسوا أن الأيام القادمة من رمضان بها ليلة هى أفضل من ألف شهر ليلة القدر، من يسر الله له العبادة فيها سوف يفوز بألف شهر عبادة

وتقبل الله منا منكم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمممممممممممممممممميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## ghost_adel (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرن الف شكر
وكل رمضان وانتم مقربين ومغفورلكم ان شاء الله


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك *


----------



## بت حمدان (12 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على الملف الرايع ولك منا أجمل هدية


----------



## ghost_adel (13 يناير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام على المجهود الكبير


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الإفاده وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## abdosada (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك والف شكر للمجهود


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
ملف رائع جدا
مشكووووووور


----------



## alisami (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*:75:الله يوفقكم لان هذه تعتبر حسنة جارية:20:*​


----------



## قيثاره (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع سلمت الايادي ولكن اللنك الخاص بالبالون لايعمل
تحياتي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## soma-20 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170572.html
:56:​


----------



## باقة (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك 

ان شاء الله لا نحتاجها 
لا من قريب ولا من صديق ولا من بعيد ولا من قريب


----------



## xdevilx77 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------

